# married ladies how do you wear your ring??



## bonita83 (Oct 9, 2012)

I am just wondering how you wear your rings.

--Do you put the wedding band on the bottom and then engagement ring on top? or the opposite way?? I was trying on the band we just got from the jeweller and mine seems to look better with the enagement ring on the bottom:scratchhead: but I know traditionaly that is not the correct way.

How do you wear yours?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

When I am able to wear it on my finger... I put band first then engagement ring. But, right now, I have to wear it on a chain around my neck.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Married, but separated so don't wear mine. 

When I did, I wore my band on bottom and engagement on top.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I've never noticed how she wears her ring. Just hope she wears it proudly.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

My engagement ring is my wedding band all rolled into one. It is my MIL 22nd aniversary diamand in a band that my husband designed. I am hoping for a new set on our 15th aniversary. We will be married 14 yrs in December.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

Band first, then ring. Looks odd the other way around!


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Band first then engagement ring, at least - lol, until I take them off to clean them, and them put them back on wrong. And - it can take me a while to notice.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Engagement ring on top and the wedding band on the bottom. Both bands have diamonds around them, but the engagement ring has a diamond stone and it looks better with the wedding band underneath. I've put the wedding band above the engagement ring, but it doesn't look as good.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

i always wore my band first then the engagement ring on top. or i'd change it up and wear the band on the traditional hand and the engagement ring on the other hand.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I had two diamond bands, so one on each side of the engagement ring.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I only had a band, but Mom said the reason you wear the wedding band first is because it's closer to your heart that way. But I always thought that was sort of odd - you receive the engagement ring first, then add the wedding band so it seems like it ought to be in that order. 

Maybe some day I'll have that tough decision to make!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Numb in Ohio said:


> Married, but separated so don't wear mine.
> 
> When I did, I wore my band on bottom and engagement on top.


:iagree: This is what most women do, including me.

Wear your rings however *you *want.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

I put my engagement ring on first, then my enhancer that goes around the engagement ring, then my wedding band. 

My engagement ring went on first, and the band came after.

Not only that, my engagement ring is a family ring and I want it to be the last one to fall off my finger if God forbid one of my rings is ever to fall off.


----------



## Pinkme (Oct 15, 2012)

I always wear my "band" closest to my heart!


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Pinkme said:


> I always wear my "band" closest to my heart!


I have 2 bands with engagement ring in the center.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Desperate_Housewife (Oct 15, 2012)

Ring first, band second.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Wedding band on bottom with engagement ring on top.

Someone told me the engagement ring on the bottom & band on top is the way the Europeans wear it. Don't know if its true...maybe some of our European TAMers can let us know.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

To be honest, I simply throw mine on... never paying much attention to which is on top - I don't even know. On the right hand I wear my family ring with 6 little stones for our kids & on the left hand I wear my wedding rings - but only when we go out. 

At home relaxing, the only jewelry that stays on is my earings - till bedtime.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

from reading a few sites on old customs it appears the engagement is worn first, then when married the engagement is removed and the wedding ring (band) is worn followed by the engement ring. This was to show that the lady was first "spoken for" then when the wedding ring sits first shows a status change (sounds like damned facebook) the lady is now in eternal union. The "Eternity ring" sits thne between the wedding ring and the engagement ring to show eternal love....

OH and by the way. The history of carrying over the threshold (oh I love the romance of this) dtae back to medievil times - In those olden days a board of wood was placed across the front enterance of the house (more like old thatched hut really) . The boards purpose was to stop the animals such as pics and goats etc strollinging into the home. The Groom would life his new bride into his arms and carry here across the board (the threshold) so that her wedding dress didnt catch in the board.

The Brides bouquet of course also had a function. In medievil times It was made of strong fragrant flowers, oftern wild flowers which masked the body oder of the bride making her more adorable to the guy she was to wed (who also probabley smelled of something the dog rolled in). 

Aint romance great lol


----------



## Nickey (Oct 16, 2012)

bonita the traditional way to wear your ring is the wedding band on top and the engagement ring on the bottom, just like you said


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

When I was married, it was band first then engagement ring. The 'theory' being that once on the wedding band is never to be removed.


----------



## gumby0811 (Oct 14, 2012)

Band and then engagement ring, my rings are a set that my grandmother had and the engagement ring is taller than the wedding band, so i keep the band closest to me so i can see it at all times no matter how my hand is placed. I found i couldn't see the band as often the other way.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Pinkme said:


> I always wear my "band" closest to my heart!


That's what I was told was the proper way to wear the rings and for that very reason. The actually wedding band is closest to the heart.


----------

